# Trivia 4/17



## luckytrim (Apr 17, 2018)

trivia 4/17
DID YOU KNOW...
In 1876 at the worlds fair in Philadelphia, a delicacy called  a banana,
originally a crop of the Malay islands, made its public debut  in the US,
selling for a dime apiece, and wrapped in tinfoil to prevent  its phallic
shape from offending the crowd’s Victorian  sensibilities.


1. Which country is Buddha's birthplace ?
  a. - China
  b. - India
  c. - Nepal
  d. - Mongolia
2. In what top 20 ranked TV show of 1961 was the audience  invited to "follow
the bouncing ball"?
3. Can you name the mollusks with a fan shaped  shell?
4. One of the major muscles a serious bodybuilder should  develop is the
latissimus dorsi. Where is it located?
  a. - the arms
  b. - the chest
  c. - the back
  d. - the thighs
5. What is the name of the hotel in "The  Shining"?
6. Kissing the "Blarney Stone" is said to bestow upon the  kisser what worthy
gift?
7. What is the metal tungsten most commonly used  for?
8. Movie actor Lon Chaney was known by what  nickname?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Chevy's full name is Cornelius Crane Chase.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2.  "Sing Along With Mitch"
3. Scallops
4. - c
5. The Overlook
6. Gift of Eloquence
7. light bulb filaments
8.  the Man of a Thousand Faces

TRUTH !!
"Nuff said !


----------

